# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Asking a russian girl for a date

## rkimber

Hi, 
New to speaking Russian, I know Hi (Pree-vee-et) and Goodbye (Pah-kah)  ::  I'm so advanced! hehe 
I want to ask this girl to go out with me. She is Russian, I am not sure quite how to ask. I figured in her native language would be a cool way to ask her for a date. 
One guy I know suggested (typed) to me, "poidom posmotrim kino?"
He said this translates to: "We go see movies?" is that correct?  
Do I pronounce like this: poy-dumb poze-mow trimm keenoh? Which words do I emphasize? Please excuse my ignorance!  ::  
If someone could record this for me (say it slow once, and then normal speed please!), so I get the pronunciation right, that would be greatly appreciated!  
Also, does anyone know of another good way to ask her out in Russian dialect? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!! 
Thanks in advance for your time!   ::

----------


## basurero

Here's my attempt but I'm not a native speaker so wait for one of them to post a better one.

----------


## rkimber

Thanks for your help! much obliged  ::

----------


## Красота-то какая

It was very good!
Nice voice, Basurero   ::   
The only slip is "posmotr*i*m". "posm*o*trim"

----------


## Remyisme

you can say: "Хочешь пойти в кино?" - "hochesh poiti v kino?

----------


## tdk2fe

Wouldn't the correct way to say this phrase be "поидём посмотреть кино"? 
tdk

----------


## Красота-то какая

> Wouldn't the correct way to say this phrase be "поидём посмотреть кино"? 
> tdk

 пойд*ё*м посм*о*трим кин*о*...
пойд*ё*м (по)смотр*е*ть кин*о*...
ид*ё*м/пойд*ё*м в кин*о*?
even пойд*ё*м сх*о*дим в к*и*но!
в кин*о* хоч*е*шь?
в кин*о* не х*о*чешь ли?
х*о*чешь фильм посмотреть?
как насчёт кинА? (sleng) 
there is lots of ways.

----------


## rkimber

so, 
Hoe-kesh Poy-toe Vuh Keeno? 
Thanks for your help! 
What is the difference between the two terms? Thanks, I'm very bad at this! :/

----------


## gRomoZeka

> What is the difference between the two terms?

 Пойдем .... = Let's go ....
Хочешь .... = Do you want to ....

----------


## TATY

> so, 
> Hoe-kesh Poy-toe Vuh Keeno? 
> Thanks for your help! 
> What is the difference between the two terms? Thanks, I'm very bad at this! :/

 h*o*-chesh pay-t*ee* fkee-n*o* 
ho = like in horde
pay = to rhyme with Guy, Pie, Try 
Stress falls on the bolded vowel.

----------


## basurero

> пойдём посмотрим кино...
> пойдём (по)смотреть кино...
> идём/пойдём в кино?
> even пойдём сходим в кино!
> в кино хочешь?
> в кино не хочешь ли?
> хочешь фильм посмотреть?
> как насчёт кинА? (sleng)

 Можете ли вы записать эти фразы? Я не уверен в том, как сказать их в качестве вопросов.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Don't overload him with information, he'll just get confused. basuerro's post answered his question perfectly and is sufficient for his needs!

----------


## rkimber

How is this? Please don't laugh!   ::

----------


## Красота-то какая

> How is this? Please don't laugh!

 Sorry, I did laugh   ::  But it's good.
Since what you want to learn of the Russian language is just one phrase, you needn't sound as a native speaker - it'd be a little strange. 
Basurero! Two my favourite for you

----------


## Красота-то какая

The second one.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо, красота-то какая. Это здорово помогает, потому что мне еще довольно трудно отличать интонацию вопроса от интонации нормального предложения.    ::   ::

----------


## Красота-то какая

Зато пишешь ты хорошо   ::  А понимание интонации со временем придёт.

----------


## tomV

Sorry to intrude, but I find this fascinating; I can't play the mp3 attachments   ::  
and rkimber, it sounded perfect to me!!  ::   (of course I don't speak a lick of Russian!!)

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Good voice, Красота!

----------


## Красота-то какая

Спасибо   ::    

> Sorry to intrude, but I find this fascinating; I can't play the mp3 attachments   
> and rkimber, it sounded perfect to me!!   (of course I don't speak a lick of Russian!!)

 Please, do not be sorry - intrude whenever you want    ::

----------


## tdk2fe

Heya, 
Your first attempt at speaking russian was good!  Since the other recordings were a bit quick though, here's my recording.  I'm an american, so it may be easier to understand for somebody who isn't used to russian  ::  
tdk

----------


## rkimber

I think I'll stick with trying to learn russian. Its fun, I got this freeware program called 'before you know it', it has recordings that I can imitate (butcher rather hahaha) Don't think I'll try to learn how to read cyrillic quite yet  ::  Thats some crazy looking stuff! ::  
So, I need to 'Americanize it' a little, or I'll sound funny trying to sound like a native? 
Just wanted to say thanks! You guys have been a great help! 
I'll stick around, maybe learn something... Always nice to learn a new language. I hated reading the subtitles of 'Daywatchers' English subs can't keep up with your language!  ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... , here's my recording.  ... tdk

 Ты звучишь очень хорошо. Один звук тебя выдаёт:  _и_ в _посмотрим_. У тебя слышится скорее *ы*, чем *и*.

----------


## BabaYaga

> So, I need to 'Americanize it' a little, or I'll sound funny trying to sound like a native?

 Hi rkimber, and welcome to MR   ::   
No, I don't agree at all that you should "Americanize" or otherwise "-ize" whatever you learn. If you can get a correct ring to whatever phrases you learn, it just means you have talent.   ::   
Doing it badly on purpose is the worst you can do - it'll teach you bad habits that are very hard to get rid of afterwards. 
And it only sounds ridiculous to _yourself_, because you're not used to hearing yourself producing these sounds (if you know what I mean   ::  ) - so don't worry, go for the best you can!   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> I think I'll stick with trying to learn russian. Its fun, I got this freeware program called 'before you know it', it has recordings that I can imitate (butcher rather hahaha) Don't think I'll try to learn how to read cyrillic quite yet  Thats some crazy looking stuff! 
> So, I need to 'Americanize it' a little, or I'll sound funny trying to sound like a native? 
> Just wanted to say thanks! You guys have been a great help! 
> I'll stick around, maybe learn something... Always nice to learn a new language. I hated reading the subtitles of 'Daywatchers' English subs can't keep up with your language!

 Just like Russian subs cant keep up with English language (when I watch an American movie!!!)

----------

